# Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?



## Rxbinhx (17. Juni 2008)

Hi

meine Waage zeigt nur kg an.
Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen wie viel Pfund 1kg sind ?

mfg


----------



## Blink* (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

|bigeyes


----------



## tomry1 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Omg...
Hoffe du bist nicht über 18 sonst wäre es peinlich ..
Aber egal hier wird dir geholfen.
EIN KG = Ca 2 PFUND.
Guck bei google da siehste ganz genau welcher Faktor multipliziert werden muss.
*[SIZE=+1]1 Pfund = 453,59237 Gramm[/SIZE]*


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> meine Waage zeigt nur kg an.
> Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen wie viel Pfund 1kg sind ?
> ...


 
Lernt man heute sowas nicht mehr in der Schule |kopfkrat ...|peinlich


 ... bin sprachlos ....|gutenach Deutschland


----------



## cappy (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Fake! Oder? Ich hoffe doch... |bigeyes


----------



## Case (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Das ist kompliziert.

Such mal bei Google

Case

Ich fass es nicht


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Omg...
> Hoffe du bist nicht über 18 sonst wäre es peinlich ..
> Aber egal hier wird dir geholfen.
> EIN KG = Ca 2 PFUND.
> ...


Das wäre das englische Pfund. Das deutsche Pfund hat 500g. Also 1kg entspricht 2 Pfund!


----------



## Blink* (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Omg...
> Hoffe du bist nicht über 18 sonst wäre es peinlich ..
> Aber egal hier wird dir geholfen.
> EIN KG = Ca 2 PFUND.
> ...





er meint nicht pound ...


----------



## tomry1 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Habt recht..
Das deutsche hat 500gr.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ja, die Schule oder das Leben :g.

1 Pfund sind übrigens 500 Gramm, also genau 1 halbes Kilogramm 

1 Pound, also das englische Pfund, sind 453,59237 Gramm

Munter bleiben
Tom


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> EIN KG = Ca 2 PFUND.
> *[SIZE=+1]1 Pfund = 453,59237 Gramm[/SIZE]*


 
Bitte weckt mich einer auf |bigeyes ... ich kann es nicht glauben, welch Albtraum |bigeyes


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Case,

2 Fragen sind ein Google sind 1/2 Suchfunktion


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

das mit 500g hab ich natürlich schon vorher gewusst. Ich bin ja nicht blöd.|bigeyes
Ich hab aber mal bei einem Kollegen eine ziemlich komplizierte Waage gesehen und das hat mich beschäftigt.

Dieser Waage nach waren 1 Pfund ein bisschen mehr als 500g.|kopfkrat

Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## hamburger769 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Robinho schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen wie viel Pfund 1kg sind ?



|peinlich |peinlich
armes deutschland...


ich sage nur "pisa"
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Dann waren es bestimmt englische 500 Gramm, das sind 0,92538469 Pfund.|gutenach


----------



## Pikebite (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Solche Waagen gibt es zuweilen. Allerdings kriegt der Händler, der damit seine Waren abwiegt früher oder später bös Schwierigkeiten mit der Gewerbeaufsicht. Stell deinem Kollegen mal ne kritische Frage.


----------



## peschg (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

aua das tut ja schon beim lesen weh! jetzt aber schnell in keller lauf und waage mit pfund-skala erfind.


----------



## RobinDUB (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

meine waage zeigt beides an


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Moin
Ich kann mich über die Arroganz einiger nur wundern#d, gerade das Pfund ist eine Einheit, bei der es international große Unterschiede gibt ....
Sicherlich ist die Themenfrage etwas unglücklich gestellt, dennoch wäre selbst die Frage nach der deutschen Umrechnung Ok, da dies nunmal eine veraltete Einheit ist - es sollten sich mal einige selbst prüfen, ob sie wissen, wie lang eine Elle,  wie groß ein ar oder ein Morgen ist -  und selbst bei geläufigen Einheiten wie Dezimeter oder selbst Hektar kommen bestimmt einige ins grübeln....

#h


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



peschg schrieb:


> aua das tut ja schon beim lesen weh! jetzt aber schnell in keller lauf und waage mit pfund-skala erfind.


 


gehts auch in deutsch ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ich wiege erst gar nicht, ich messe nur....:m
Und cm in Meter umrechnen kann ich....:m


----------



## Ammersee-angler (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ja echt??
Hast du dafür Mathe studiert?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

War nicht ein Pfund ungefähr 1 Euro sechzig ?????


----------



## Stachelritter86 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Nö, ein Pfund sind 3 Bananen und eine Zitrone - wenn man mal keine der "Pfundwaagen" dabei hat |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## theundertaker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Man is das ne peinliche Frage...#c


----------



## Katteker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ist schlimm, aber es gibt verdammt viele Leute die mit für sie "veralteten" Einheiten nicht viel anfangen können. Pfund, Zentner, Zoll usw. sind für manche Menschen böhmische Dörfer...

BTW: Geht mal zu ner jungen Fleischerei Fachverkäuferin und bestellt ein viertel Mett. Das "Fragezeichen-"Gesicht bei manchen ist echt göttlich... (Nicht bei allen, aber bei vielen)


----------



## Katteker (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Man is das ne peinliche Frage...#c




Weil?


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ich finde die Frage nicht so dramatisch. Schließlich ist das hier das Junganglerforum!


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



> Schließlich ist das hier das Junganglerforum!


Genau so sieht es aus. Und außerdem hat der TE ja schon geschrieben:


> das mit 500g hab ich natürlich schon vorher gewusst. Ich bin ja nicht blöd.|bigeyes
> Ich hab aber mal bei einem Kollegen eine ziemlich komplizierte Waage gesehen und das hat mich beschäftigt.
> 
> Dieser Waage nach waren 1 Pfund ein bisschen mehr als 500g.|kopfkrat
> ...


Also kein Grund zum lästern. Nebenbei , Keiner von uns ist allwissend auf diese Welt gekommen.


----------



## j4ni (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Gottogott, wie kann man nur....sich so darüber aufregen?


----------



## cappy (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Wenn sich keiner mehr aufregen würde dass "die Jugend" immer dümmer wird dann hätten wir uns damit abgefunden.

Also mal im Ernst: Entweder der Threadersteller hat die denkbar ungünstige Überschrift und Fragestellung gewählt (und wir die Frage falsch interpretiert) oder er weiß es wirklich nicht. Letzteres fände ich persönlich nicht akzeptabel (ausser der Threadersteller ist jünger als 10 Jahre). #d

Naja, gehen wir einfach von erster Variante aus und vergessen das Ganze #6


----------



## Jemir (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Pfund? das war doch eine der beiden stabilsten Währungen ?! Die andere ist der Zlotý.

Kurs: 1 Pfund Sterling ist gleich 1 Pfund Zlotý


----------



## flasha (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Jemir schrieb:


> Pfund? das war doch eine der beiden stabilsten Währungen ?! Die andere ist der Zlotý.
> 
> Kurs: 1 Pfund Sterling ist gleich 1 Pfund Zlotý



Wieso ein Akzent auf dem y?! 
*Złoty


*


> Das Pfund taucht zum ersten Mal im karolingischen Reich auf. Es geht auf die altrömische _Libra_ (lat.: Pfund, Waage) zurück, von der auch das Kurzzeichen _Lb_, _lb_ oder _℔_ übernommen wurde. Diese maß 327,168 g zu 12 Unzen von 27,264 g. Die ebenfalls altrömische Mina war mit 16 Unzen 436,224 g schwer. Unter Karl dem Großen wurde das Gewicht neu festgesetzt. Das Karlspfund (pondus Caroli) betrug ca. 406½ Gramm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> So etwas ist doch normal.
> 
> Fragt doch mal 20 jährige Leute (Männlein / Weiblein)
> 
> ...




|supergri, na was ist denn bitte ein aar? oder sollte es ein Ar sein, also ein Quadratdekameter 

#h


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Nun ja.... glücklicherweise gibt keiner mehr die Länge des Fisches in Ellen an.... :q


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> es sollten sich mal einige selbst prüfen, ob sie wissen, wie lang eine Elle,  [...] ist



Wie lang ist sie denn nun ?  <-- Das ist ein Link


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

|supergri


Edit: Wikipedia kann einem auch nicht exakt sagen, wie groß ein Morgen ist. Das unterteilt Wiki auch je nach Region unterschiedlich groß sind.


Man gut es gibt SI Einheiten - nur die Amis sollten sich auch mal an sowas gewöhnen.


----------



## dorschiie (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Nun mal im ernst.
kann es evtl. sein das seine waage nicht richtig justiert ist.
an den waagen ist immer eine kleine stellschraube daran ,an der man das gewicht einstellen kann.
 und zwar so.
man nehme ein kilo mehl, zucker oder sonst was das man vorher auf einer zimlich genauen waage(digitale küchenwaage oder so) abgewogen hat und hänge es an seine fischwaage.
stimmt das gewicht ist es gut .
stimmt es nicht wird es nachjustiert.


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Robinho schrieb:


> das mit 500g hab ich natürlich schon vorher gewusst. Ich bin ja nicht blöd.|bigeyes
> Ich hab aber mal bei einem Kollegen eine ziemlich komplizierte Waage gesehen und das hat mich beschäftigt.
> 
> Dieser Waage nach waren 1 Pfund ein bisschen mehr als 500g.|kopfkrat
> ...



Was habt ihr denn gewogen? Wenn ihr genau 500g gewogen habt, und die Waage mehr als 1 pfd zeigt, hat er vielleicht eine Waage mit den brit. lb drauf. Also diese 450 schieß-mich-tot Gramm. 
Das würde erklären, warum die Waage MEHR zeigt als sein soll.

Damit wäre das Problem ±gelöst, wenn hier keiner eine bessere Idee hat.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Manche Maßeinheiten sind nicht tot zu kriegen. Nehmt einfach mal den guten alten Doppelzentner (100 kg, 200 Pfd, 100.000 g). In der Landwirtschaft hat jedermann damit gerechnet. Plötzlich war der Zentner verboten und  was nun? 

Findige Bäuerlein erfanden die Dezitonne (dt) gleich 100 kg = 200 Pfd = 100.000 g).


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

ohmann das gehört zur allgemein bildung ....
wie gut das mich meine oma schon recht früh immer zum metzger geschickt hat und mich 1 pfund hack holen lassen hatte und ich auf der waage gesehen habe das es ca 500g waren 

man man...echt erschreckend ...


----------



## Pannenfischer (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Robinho schrieb:


> das mit 500g hab ich natürlich schon vorher gewusst. Ich bin ja nicht blöd.|bigeyes
> 
> Warum dann deine Frage?
> 
> ...


 
Antworten hast du ja jetzt zur Genüge.
#h,ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Manche Maßeinheiten sind nicht tot zu kriegen. Nehmt einfach mal den guten alten Doppelzentner (100 kg, 200 Pfd, 100.000 g). I...



Aber auch nur für D in Russland ist ein Zentner 100 kg

Warum man noch mit dem imperialem System rechnet? Ganz einfach weil das teilweise einem  die Arbeit unheimlich erleichtert und weil man das nicht rausbekommt da man das teilweise seit Kindesalter beigebracht bekommen hat.

Beispiel: 
die Schwester einer Britischen kollegin ist Bauingenieurin, für die sind die imperialen Längenmaße ideal wen es ums teilen geht (immer gerade Zahlen sagt sie)

Aber auch die Amerikaner haben das Metrische System für sich entdeckt, keiner meiner Kollegen in den USA benutzt noch die Gewichtseinheiten, alle sind in Kilogram und Gram und Milligram unterwegs. Nur die Verpackungshersteller sind immer noch mit den anderen Maßen unterwegs, das ist ber eine andere Geschichte hier muß man gewaltig die Dokumentation ändern und auch ettliche Zulassungen neu beantragen.

Ich kenne mich mit den ganzen "altem" Mengen und Maßen nicht aus, ich bin nur mit den Litern, Kilos, Metern, Kilometern und etwas Hektar aufgewachsen.


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Manche Maßeinheiten sind nicht tot zu kriegen. Nehmt einfach mal den guten alten Doppelzentner (100 kg, 200 Pfd, 100.000 g). In der Landwirtschaft hat jedermann damit gerechnet. Plötzlich war der Zentner verboten und  was nun?
> 
> Findige Bäuerlein erfanden die Dezitonne (dt) gleich 100 kg = 200 Pfd = 100.000 g).




Untereinander verwendet man in der Landwirtschaft inkl. Fischerei immernoch oft den Doppelzentner, aber offiziell ist es inzwischen in der Tat völlig verschwunden....


#h


----------



## Honeyball (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

In Finnland gibt es ein kleines Dorf mit einer riesigen Holzkirche und dazu die folgende Geschichte.
Jemand aus diesem Dorf war in die USA ausgewandert und ist dort zu Geld gekommen. Da er aus irgendwelchen Gründen seine alte Heimat nicht mehr besuchen konnte, aber seinem Dorf irgend etwas Gutes tun wollte, spendete er dem Dorf eine neue Kirche. Diese sollte nach seinen Vorschlägen erbaut worden. Also engagierte er Architekten in den USA, die die Pläne zeichneten und die Konstruktion so bauten, dass es seinen Vorstellungen entsprach.
Dann schickte er die fertigen Pläne und das nötige Geld in seine Heimat, damit die Kirche erbaut werde.
Die Bewohner wunderten sich zwar etwas, aber bauten die Kirche genau nach den Plänen. Das Geld war auch ausreichend und so wurde die riesige Holzkirche gebaut. Hinterher stellten sich zwei Dinge heraus:
Die Holzpreise und die Baukosten in Finnland waren deutlich niedriger als in den USA.
Die Architekten hatten die Pläne in Fuß entworfen, die Erbauer haben jedoch Meter angenommen.
So wurde die Kirche ungefähr dreimal so groß, wie der Stifter eigentlich vorgesehen hatte, doch trotzdem war die Statik völlig OK.


----------



## Rxbinhx (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Also danke für die Antworten, aber das mit 1Pfund= 500g hab ich wirklich schon vorher gewusst.

Deshalb habe ich ja auch noch die kleine Geschichte dazugeschrieben, sodass eigentlich jeder verstanden haben sollte, wieso ich solch eine Frage stelle.

mfg


----------



## magic feeder (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

|licht


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

ja seh ich genauso @ j4ni
echt unnötig!


----------



## ExoriLukas (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Immer die hälfte  aber sowas lernt man echt in der Schule nicht mehr !!!


----------



## Gralf (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> In Finnland gibt es ein kleines Dorf mit einer riesigen Holzkirche und dazu die folgende Geschichte....


 
Manchmal sind die Fehler bei der Einheitenumrechnung nicht so billig.

Der Mars Climate Orbiter ist verglüht. Nach jahrelanger Reise. 
http://www.astronews.com/news/artikel/1999/10/9910-001.shtml

Gruß


----------



## aalkönig (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ich hatte gestern einen Aal von 80cm auf ein kleines Rotauge...
Ich würde so gerne wissen, wie viele Dezimeter der lang war...|kopfkrat
Kann mir bitte einer mal sagen, wie man das umrechnet?
;+;+;+


----------



## gründler (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ne 0,5ltr Cola oder nen halber Herri etc.sind ca 1Pfd.
Und Waage ist nicht gleich Waage,weil jede Waage Waage zu betrachten ist.
lg


----------



## ernie1973 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Könnte man nicht noch einen thread einrichten, in dem ehemalige Waldorfschüler ihre Fragen stellen???

Den würde ich dann jeden Tag verfolgen!

;O)

*böser Witz*

Sorry!

Ernie


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Kommt ein Mann zum Bäcker und sagt:
Ich hätt' gern 2 Pfund Mehl...

Sagt die Bäckersfrau:
Das heißt jetzt Kilo...

Fragt der Mann verblüfft:
Was? Nich' mehr Mehl??


----------



## angler-jan (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Ich kann nicht mehr. 
Ich glaub der Onkel Doktor muss mich wieder grade machen vor Krümmung. 
Nicht wegen den 500gramm und ein Pfund sondern die geilen Postings hier. 
LOooooool


----------



## angler-jan (2. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Prüfer: In einer Waschmaschine benötigen Sie pro Waschgang 100 Gramm
Waschpulver. In einem Karton sind 10 Kilogramm. Wie oft können Sie damit
waschen?
Azubi: Ja, wie jetzt?
Prüfer: 10 Kilogramm haben Sie, jedes Mal verbrauchen Sie 100 Gramm.
Azubi: Ich hab ja nix an den Ohren.
Prüfer: Ja und die Antwort?
Azubi: Ey, ich lern Reisebürokaufmann, nicht Waschfrau.
Prüfer: Gut, ein Reiseprospekt wiegt 100 Gramm. Sie bekommen einen Karton
von 10 Kilogramm. Wie viel Prospekte sind da drin?
Azubi: Das ist voll unfair!
Prüfer: Das ist doch ganz einfach.
Azubi: Weiß ich auch.
Prüfer: Dann rechnen Sie doch mal.
Azubi: Was?
Prüfer: 100 Gramm jeder Prospekt, 10 Kilo im Karton.
Azubi: Komm, mach Dein Kreis, daß ich durchgefallen bin, so'n Scheiß mach
ich nicht!

Gleiche Aufgabe, anderer Prüfling:
Prüfer: Rechnen Sie doch bitte mal!
Azubi: Klar, kein Problem! Zehn Kilogramm sind 20 Pfund. 5 Prospekte sind
ein Pfund. 100 Prospekte!
Prüfer: Prima! (Freut sich, dass der Prüfling, zwar über den Umweg des
Pfundes, sicher und schnell zum Ergebnis gekommen ist.)
Azubi: Und das Ganze jetzt mal 10!


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (3. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Prüfer: In einer Waschmaschine benötigen Sie pro Waschgang 100 Gramm
> Waschpulver. In einem Karton sind 10 Kilogramm. Wie oft können Sie damit
> waschen?
> Azubi: Ja, wie jetzt?
> ...




lol


----------



## Ulli3D (3. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Das Schlimme daran ist, das ist garantiert kein Scherz sondern reale Prüfungssituation.|uhoh:

Noch schlimmer sieht es mit Deutschkenntnissen aus.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren eine Weile Prüfungsarbeiten von Dipl.-Ing.'s, die firmenintern noch eine Prüfung machen mussten, bewerten müssen. Seit der Zeit habe ich fast keine Haare mehr.#d

OK, damals waren PC's noch nicht standardmäßig mit Textprogramm und Rechtschreibprüfung ausgestattet, aber den guten alten Duden gab es schon als Hardware (Buch) in jedem Buchladen.


----------



## angler-jan (3. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Was?
Naja, bei einigen kann ich mir das vorstellen. 
Beim Thema Allegemeinbildung ist das so(merke ich bei Kollegen und bekannten), dass einige Schulen wohl darauf verzichten. 
Das spiegelt sich natürlich in Pisa und co. wieder.


----------



## marvin-carp (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

1kg sind 2 prund und 500gr sind 1pfund


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Karpfentot schrieb:


> 1kg sind 2 prund und 500gr sind 1pfund



Den Thread nicht gelesen ??


----------



## Colophonius (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*

Hi

Ich finde es schlimm, wie auf der vermeintlichen Unwissenheit der "Jugend" rumgehackt wird. Wenn man nicht wüsste, was 1 Pfund ist, ist es in meinen Augen nicht schlimm, wenn man nachfragt. Lieber "peinliche" Fragen stellen, als dumm sterben!

@Falk1
Was Maßeinheiten mit Computerspielen zu tun haben sollen, verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du dich mit PC-Spielen nicht sehr gut auskennst und da man "Angst" vor Sachen die man nicht kennt hat, sind -natürlich- PC-Spiele Schuld (wenn man schon den Spielen die Schuld gibt, bitte diverse Konsolen nicht vergessen)
Von deinen Maßeinheiten kannte ich, muss ich zugeben "aar" (nie gehört) und kp nicht (evt. kilo-pfund, also eine halbe tonne?)


----------



## zanderzone (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Omg...
> Hoffe du bist nicht über 18 sonst wäre es peinlich ..
> Aber egal hier wird dir geholfen.
> EIN KG = Ca 2 PFUND.
> ...


 

Is aber auch nicht viel besser ;-)

1KG = 2 Pfund oder 0,5 kg = 1 Pfund


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Kg in Pfund umrechnen ?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich finde es schlimm, wie auf der vermeintlichen Unwissenheit der "Jugend" rumgehackt wird.


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------

